# Anyone Heard Of Twisted Bindings??



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Twist These Bindings


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it looks like a stupid fucking piece of shit. 

I'm pretty sure I saw something like this 15 or so years ago and it never caught on. It looks like it could be dangerous, and I would not want to get off the lift with my foot facing forward. Also, it will increase your time from getting off the lift until strapped in and riding. Why not just be a skiier. Fail!

MDC


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

*no way*

IT WAS INVENTED BY A SKIER!!! nah I dont know about that it just seems kinda wacky,and if that thing gets loose while your ride,n, OH BOY(not safe)!!! anyway I think a pissed of skier made those silly things so they dont get their ski's scrached!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Flytrap bindings did this 15 years ago for sure. I had them. It was handy when you found yourslef in a Cat track or other flat area because you could ride the snowboard like a skate board to the next slope. They were part of the binding base, not an add on item though. The didn't increase your height from the board.


Mine were stolen in 2000, some asshole took a sawzall to the side of our barn and took about 25000$ worth of MTB, snowboard and MX equipment. I wish I had the bindings and the alien workshop board back for wall art if nothing else.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Who wants to bet that powderprincess3 and her first post are related to the company?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a pretty epic first post. Why didn't I think to make an utter ass-hat out of myself like that too?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Who wants to bet that powderprincess3 and her first post are related to the company?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

powderprincess3, you can tell that everyone is enthusiastic about your product. Please tell us more. 

I'm so excited I'm going to pee myself...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> powderprincess3, you can tell that everyone is enthusiastic about your product. Please tell us more.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm going to pee myself...


I already did. It's all over the floor. Want to come clean it up powderprincess3?

Really, if you can't learn how to skate with your back foot or are bothered by sitting on the chairlift, you should probably go take up golf. I hear they have carts so you don't even have to risk burning your fat ass off walking.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

that dinky pin is supose to prevent my bindings for comming lose? This is definatly not a product for anyone other than a beginner. i put enough force into my riding i'm constantly tightening my bindings, even with loctite they come lose every few days.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

She sounds hot I bet she's down with double fisting and Cleveland Steamers! Hit me up hot stuff!


----------



## Deep dIver (Dec 21, 2011)

Bought some and tried out
Pretty cool


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

powderprincess3 said:


> So there is a new "binding" company out there..Twisted Bindings. Its not a straight binding company, but rather an accessory for your lead binding. It rotates up to 90 degrees so you can pivot your lead leg to a comfortable position while on chair lifts and on flats and catwalks...check it out this article on them:
> 
> Get Ready: Twisted Bindings Will Revolutionize The Snowboarding Experience This Winter | PRLog
> 
> ...


Your company lost a possible future sale due to your spamming.

edit: not really, as I don't buy garbage, but I'm curious of your username, is it powder as in cocaine and princess as in drag queen? Please reply, it's bothering me.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Deep dIver said:


> Bought some and tried out
> Pretty cool


Hi Deep dIver. Cool story bro. Any more posts, or just the one promoting this bunch of shite?

Oh and welcome to the forum, we are really quite nice and helpful  no.... really we are.


----------

